# PC erkennt AVR nicht mehr



## skata-lite (13. Juli 2016)

hallo ihr!

ich hab mal wieder ein problem, welches ich mir nicht erklären kann...

es geht um folgendes.
ich habe einen neuen tv gekauft und jetzt erkennt mein pc meinen receiver nicht mehr. normal hatte ich bei der audioausgabe immer den denon mit in der auswahl. jetzt ist die auswahl verschwunden. ich habe auch keine 2 monitore mehr zur auswahl, wenn ich das bild vom pc auf den tv schieben möchte. mit dem alten tv ging das alles problemlos. pc und receiver via hdmi-kabel gekoppelt und sofort wurde alles erkannt. jetzt tut sich leider nichts mehr. ich nutze das gleiche hdmi-kabel ( ein anderes habe ich auch schon probiert), den gleichen eingang im receiver und ausgang beim pc.
im netzwerk wird der tv allerdings bei geräte unter win10 erkannt.

ich verzweifle langsam. ich hoffe, ich hab mich einigermassen klar und verständlich ausgedrückt.

meine komponenten:

der pc hat eine Asus GeForce GTX 970 STRIX grafikkarte und ein Asus Z170-P Intel Z170 Motherboard. das betriebssystem ist windows 10 64bit.

der receiver ist, wie oben erwähnt der Denon AVR-X1100W.

mein neuer TV ist der LG 65UH8509.

der alte tv ist der Panasonic TX-P50V20E.

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.

vielen dank schonmal.
sollten noch fragen offen sein, immer raus damit.

lg,

sascha

p.s.: sollte dies das falsche unterforum sein, bitte verschieben.


----------



## DOcean (13. Juli 2016)

Funktioniert das Ganze ohne AVR dazwischen?


----------



## skata-lite (13. Juli 2016)

das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, da  der ton ja auch über mein 5.1-system kommen soll.


----------



## lurker3d (13. Juli 2016)

moin skata
ich hatte mal das selbe Problem,bei mir wars das HDMI kabel (0815).obwohl ich es mit PS3 und BD-Player getestet hatte und funtionierte lief es nicht über den PC
1 Probier mal  beim TV ARC und CEC funtionen ausmachen
2 erst TV an dann AVR
3 ein anderes HDMI kabel (besser geschirmt)
4 den AVR mal testen anderen zuspielern bei selben kabel
 wie gesagt bei mir wars das Kabel  bei ähnlicher Hardware GTX 970 stirx-Win 10 BIt-Sony 55X8507-Marantz SR AV 7005


----------



## skata-lite (13. Juli 2016)

danke für die lösungsvorschläge. das kabel hat vorher funktioniert, ein anderes kabel habe ich auch schon probiert. aber ich werde trotzdem nochmal alles durchgehen, wenn ich zuhause bin. 
ich finde leider nur nicht den menüpunkt beim tv, wo ich arc und cec ausstellen kann. das wollte ich gestern abend schon versuchen, hab aber nichts gefunden ;(


----------



## DOcean (13. Juli 2016)

skata-lite schrieb:


> das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, da  der ton ja auch über mein 5.1-system kommen soll.



Dann bitte mal testen, dann kann man besser einordnen wo das Problem ist...
(Auch wenn der Ton dann aus der Blechbüchse am TV kommt)


----------



## skata-lite (14. Juli 2016)

so. problem gelöst. es lag an der hdmi-buchse.

danke euch, für eure hilfe.


----------



## NuVirus (14. Juli 2016)

Was war denn genau ich nutze auch nen Denon.
Also welche Buchse und was hast gemacht?
Nur falls sowas mal bei mir auftritt oder jemand mit gleichem Problem auf den Thread stößt.

Danke


----------

